# Ragnaköv



## Ivonne do Tango

Hola a todos,

Estoy buscando el significado de esta palabra RAGNAKÖV que ni siquiera sé de qué idioma proviene.

Me temo que debo primero preguntar si es alemana, caso contrario disculparme y pasar por algún otro idioma.  Por otro lado, caso fuese alemana, no puedo ofrecer un contexto ya que la conozco de verla escrita en cuadros (obras de arte) de un pintor en particular.  Las obras donde la vi escrita son figurativas y la palabra aparece siempre escrita en el lomo de un libro, como si fuera el título.

Agradezco si alguien sabe algo al respecto e inclusive, si no es alemán y alguien sabe qué idioma es, me encamine hacia el foro correcto.

Muchísimas gracias,
Ivonne


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Pues alemán no es, y una búsqueda que acabo de hacer en Google sugiere que tal cual no existe como palabra tampoco en otros idiomas.

¿No será simplemente un apellido o algo?


----------



## pogomole

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy buscando el significado de esta palabra RAGNAKÖV que ni siquiera sé de qué idioma proviene.
> 
> Me temo que debo primero preguntar si es alemana, caso contrario disculparme y pasar por algún otro idioma. Por otro lado, caso fuese alemana, no puedo ofrecer un contexto ya que la conozco de verla escrita en cuadros (obras de arte) de un pintor en particular. Las obras donde la vi escrita son figurativas y la palabra aparece siempre escrita en el lomo de un libro, como si fuera el título.
> 
> Agradezco si alguien sabe algo al respecto e inclusive, si no es alemán y alguien sabe qué idioma es, me encamine hacia el foro correcto.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias,
> Ivonne


 
Es posible que el pintor hace una juego de palabras, basado en el contexto de Ragnarök, que sea _auf Deutsch_ Götterdämmerung.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnar%C3%B6k o en español

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnarök


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Sin saber qué pintor a quien se le ha occurido escribir una palabra completamente desconocida en las lenguas escandinavas, no puedo ofrecer ninguna solución. Ragnarök sí existe, como ya ha mostrado Pogomole desde Wikipedia. No sé si el pintor se ha confundido o si ha entendido mal, o si hay otra razón por haberlo escrito mal.

/Wilma


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Definitivamente la palabra es Ragnarök, el cuadro sufrió un incendio y entre lo que se podía leer en esa pequeña imagen -sin conocer en qué idioma estaba escrito- atiné a deducir esa palabra y, ustedes, muy gentilmente me dieron todos los elementos para comprender de qué se trataba.

Estuve investigando mucho, es muy interesante la mitología nórdica (en mi país no se estudia en los niveles iniciales o básicos de formación, supongo que sí en filosofía y otras carreras afines) por lo cual entré en un campo totalmente desconocido y fascinante.

El cuadro representa una lucha entre un gigante y una serpiente y hay un libro que tiene la palabra escrita en su lomo.  Al pintor no lo conocí y por lo poco que se de él era de origen polaco (apellido impronunciable) y falleció joven luego de una hospitalización.

Entreveo (entre otras cosas que sé de él) que en su lucha, o batalla, con la enfermedad que tenía, el destino y la muerte eran un pensamiento o sentimiento cotidiano; muchos de sus cuadros representaban lucha, oscuridad y muerte.

Les agradezco mucho lo que han aportado, que no sólo me ha servido a mí ya que es muy interesante y seguiré cultivándome en el tema, sino que también es una ayuda impagable para la hija del pintor (amiga mía).

Saludos,
Ivonne

Obs.: no creo en el destino.


----------



## Anari

En español se traduciría como ragnarok (creo que es como "el fin del mundo", "el día del juicio final", según la mitología nórdica). Bueno algo así escuché.


----------



## Spharadi

Hola
Hay un poema de Borges con el nombre de Ragnarök. Borges conocia muy bien el islandés y el inglés antiguo (anglosajon)


----------

